# Windows live Messenger...



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

Salut la compagnie! On m'a derni&#232;rement ced&#233; un vieux mac qui &#233;tait un ordinateur de bureau, voici la description de la b&#234;te...
Mac osX version 10.3.9

J'ai telecharg&#233; windows live messenger mais c'est une version qui date de l'an 30... Je n'ai pas acc&#232;s au clin d'oeil, &#224; la cam etc... 

Quelqu'un a t'il rencontr&#233; le m&#234;me soucis et r&#233;ussi &#224; acqu&#233;rir une version plus au point de msn???

Merci d'avance!


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Salut la compagnie! On m'a dernièrement cedé un vieux mac qui était un ordinateur de bureau, voici la description de la bête...
> Mac osX version 10.3.9
> 
> J'ai telechargé windows live messenger mais c'est une version qui date de l'an 30... Je n'ai pas accès au clin d'oeil, à la cam etc...
> ...



Utilise Amsn  

le msn officiel sur mac est une "daube" :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

A tiens, je ne connais pas! Je vais effectuer une recherche...
Amsn... oki, merci


----------



## Toumak (6 Décembre 2006)

ou encore mercury messenger
pas mal du tout


----------



## whereismymind (6 Décembre 2006)

Y'a Adium aussi qui est pas mal. C'est une Beta mais il est plutôt stable.


----------



## Toumak (6 Décembre 2006)

whereismymind a dit:


> Y'a Adium aussi qui est pas mal. C'est une Beta mais il est plutôt stable.


aah:love:adium:love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

Mercury, je n'aime pas, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; test&#233;...
Pour amsn, je ne trouve &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger que des versions pour PC... C'est normal ?
Adium, connais pas, je vais jeter un coup d'oeil, merci.


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Mercury, je n'aime pas, j'ai déjà testé...
> Pour amsn, je ne trouve à télécharger que des versions pour PC... C'est normal ?
> Adium, connais pas, je vais jeter un coup d'oeil, merci.


Amsn ici


C'est mieux que mercury


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour le lien... Je viens de l'installer mais je n'ai pas de contacts en ligne pour tester... (bande de poules!)
Peux tu me dire s'il y'a des alertes sonores car ce n'&#233;tait pas le cas de mercury et c'est casse pieds...


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2006)

il des alertes sonores 

si tu veux tester envoie moi ton adresse en mp


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

C'est parti!

Il ne se passe rien l&#224;, c'est normal... Tu m'as ajout&#233;?

Meuuunieeeer... Tu dooors... Hihihi
Hum, pardon!


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2006)

je dors pas... j'ai pas re&#231;u ton mp et toi non plus :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

Bon, ben j'ai du faire une fausse manip, d&#233;sol&#233;e...
On remet &#231;a &#224; demain alors, moi vais dodo!
bybye! Et merci!


----------



## tweek (7 Décembre 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:


> le msn officiel sur mac est une "daube" :mouais:



Pas que sur Mac d'ailleurs... 




Si tu veux un logiciel de messagerie instantan&#233;e pour ton mac, Adium est sans ausun doute Ze Best. 99&#37; customizable avec des themes &#233;moticones, interface modifiables &#224; ta guise, et tu peux choisir pas mal de clients, tels que hotmail, yahoo, AIM, ICQ et bien d'autres.

En revanche ce logiciel de g&#232;re pas de Webcam. Comme te l'a dit Toumak, essaye Mercury, qui lui g&#232;re la vid&#233;o conf&#233;rence 
L'interface est moins belle pas contre... 

edit: Vire MSN, &#231;a fait honte au mac un produit micro$oft


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2006)

autre option  video conference multiplateforme 
passer par des outils &#224; la skype ( ou les concurrents , y en a)


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Décembre 2006)

J'oublie de dire Amsn est plus beau que mercury et pour les aficionados de msn , il lui est proche graphiquement   et puis il g&#232;re la vid&#233;o :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Ben en fait c'est justement &#224; cause de ma webcan que  je ne peux pas me servir de msn donc Adium c'est pas la peine non plus et Mercury je n'aime pas du tout... Pour l'instant Amsn me semble pas trop mal.

Au fait, &#231;a correspond &#224; quoi les tits carr&#233;s verts sous le nombre de messages?

C'est quoi des points disco??? Oui je sais j'aurais du lire les bidules du forum mais bon...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2006)

un des meilleurs choix du moment  est...skype , aucun probleme entre systemes differents...

--
les carr&#233;s 
 correspondent aux coups de boules ( systeme d'appreciation propre au  forum ,  positive -vert  ; ou negative -en rouge)

t'es s&#251;re d'avoir lu la section de fonctionnement du forum??
Marrant mais j'ai comme l'impression que non
 
-
A propos
un outil formidable pour trouver plein de tuyaux sur tout
recherche interne du forum

ca marche tr&#232;s bien


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

[coup de balais]

 J'ai pas test&#233; Skype, je vais d&#233;j&#224; voir ce que donne Amsn dans le temps (je ne suis pas tr&#232;s exigente moi, je veux juste pouvoir brancher une cam et discuter... Les basiques que msn n'offre m&#234;me pas pour mac!)

Merci du tuyau.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2006)

[coup de balais]
--
Skype a l'avantage sur d'autres solutions d'etre tr&#232;s simple &#224; formater et ne depend aucunement des protocoles MSN ( assez foir&#233;s)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

[coup de balais]

Qu'entends tu par "formater"? D&#233;sol&#233;e, ma question est peut &#234;tre stupide mais je ne suis pas pro moi.


----------



## whereismymind (7 Décembre 2006)

Je pense qu'il voulait dire par là adapter aux différents OS.


----------



## whereismymind (7 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> merci whereismymind
> ( d'alleurs where is my mind ? )



Et oui, t'as vu cette allusion subtile aux Pixies, jsuis fort hein ?! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Moi, j'&#233;tais de bonne humeur...


----------



## Amok (7 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Au fait, ça correspond à quoi les tits carrés verts sous le nombre de messages?
> 
> C'est quoi des points disco??? *Oui je sais j'aurais du lire les bidules du forum mais bon...*



Mais bon quoi ? Tu préfères les lire ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Ca recommence, la foudre va &#224; nouveau me tomber sur la t&#234;te...
Depuis je suis all&#233;e &#224; l'accueil pour poser mes questions sur le forum et je me suis cultiv&#233;e sur le fonctionnement en gentille fifille disciplin&#233;e...

Inutile de me crucifier  :casse:

Tiens, je suis victime d'une mauvaise farce... Mon sujet qui se nommait "Windows live messenger" s'est transform&#233; en "lessenger"... Comprend pas...


----------



## Nephou (7 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Tiens, je suis victime d'une mauvaise farce... Mon sujet qui se nommait "Windows live messenger" s'est transform&#233; en "lessenger"... Comprend pas...



parce que le l est &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du m sur un clavier aezrty fran&#231;ais et que tu t&#8217;es tromp&#233;e&#8230; bon y'a du soleil sur la terrasse alors je vais dire que je suis de bonne humeur : je corrige


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> parce que le l est &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du m sur un clavier azerty fran&#231;ais et que tu t&#8217;es tromp&#233;e&#8230; bon y'a du soleil sur la terrasse alors je vais dire que je suis de bonne humeur : je corrige




AAAAAAaaaah, merciii bien, formidable...

Parcqu'en plus ici il pleut son mon petit balcon!


----------



## Amok (7 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Ca recommence, la foudre va &#224; nouveau me tomber sur la t&#234;te...
> Depuis je suis all&#233;e &#224; l'accueil pour poser mes questions sur le forum et je me suis cultiv&#233;e sur le fonctionnement en gentille fifille disciplin&#233;e...
> 
> Inutile de me crucifier  :casse:
> ...



Il n'est pas question de te crucifier (si c'&#233;tait le cas tu ne pourrais plus poster ici) mais de t'expliquer les r&#232;gles &#233;l&#233;mentaires de fonctionnement du forum. Tout d'abord, ne pas consid&#233;rer que parce que l'on a un probl&#232;me, le monde doit cesser de tourner pour s'y consacrer exclusivement. Les membres qui te r&#233;pondent ici prennent sur leur temps libre pour le faire, ce qui sous-entend _naturellement_ de faire un minimum d'efforts pour essayer de se prendre en main et non pas d'attendre une explication pas &#224; pas.
Ensuite, de ne pas attendre d'&#234;tre matern&#233;. C'&#233;tait le sujet de mon post ci-dessus concernant ma r&#233;action sur le :



ln_mimil a dit:


> je sais j'aurais du lire les bidules du forum mais bon...



Et le "mais bon" qui pouvait se lire par : "_j'ai la flemme, alors faites moi un topo la dessus, vous qui n'avez que ca &#224; faire_", ou plus simplement par "_c'est du bla bla dont je me tape un peu_".

Ce forum, de plus, n'est pas fait pour des &#233;changes personnels. Les posts du style :



ln_mimil a dit:


> C'est parti!
> 
> Il ne se passe rien l&#224;, c'est normal... Tu m'as ajout&#233;?
> 
> Meuuunieeeer... Tu dooors... Hihihi Hum, pardon!





ln_mimil a dit:


> Bon, ben j'ai du faire une fausse manip, d&#233;sol&#233;e...
> On remet &#231;a &#224; demain alors, moi vais dodo!
> bybye! Et merci!



On &#233;vite. Il y a le bar, pour ca. Ici, c'est de la technique, que de la technique.

Je mets de c&#244;t&#233; le fait que le souci que tu soul&#232;ves a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; trait&#233; dans ces pages et qu'une recherche rapide doubl&#233;e d'un peu de bonne volont&#233; aurait surement apport&#233;e une r&#233;ponse.

Il faut bien comprendre que des milliers (pour ne pas dire des dizaines de milliers) de membres qui participent &#224; un forum se doivent de respecter des r&#232;gles &#233;l&#233;mentaires dont je viens d'&#233;num&#233;rer les plus basiques.

Pour les "anciens" , plut&#244;t que de rentrer dans un "conflit" inutile, n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; nous signaler toute conversation limite. Vous gagnerez du temps, nous aussi, tout le monde y  trouvera son compte.

Ceci &#233;tant, bonne d&#233;couverte du site dont je suis s&#251;r qu'il t'apportera tout ce que tu y cherches.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Oui oui, ben &#231;a ira, supprime mon compte et mes infos stp...


----------



## elKBron (7 Décembre 2006)

si je puis me permettre (mais l&#224; c'est du hors sujet, car elle n a pas le droit encore aux MPs (et je ne parle pas de military police)) :
ce n'est pas parce que tu dois payer un PV pour stationnement genant que tu rends ton permis de conduire.
Amok essaie juste de te remettre sur la bonne voie. En respectant des fondamentaux, ca roule ici... jette pas l eponge... c est dommage tu as l air d avoir un sacr&#233; caract&#232;re pourtant... 


et pour pas flooder : AdiumX est tip top, avec des interfaces que tu peux choisir et moduler &#224; souhait. j adore


----------



## Amok (7 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Oui oui, ben &#231;a ira, supprime mon compte et mes infos stp...




Il est dommage que tu le prennes comme ca.

Si nous avions voulu vraiment te prendre la t&#234;te, nous avons des outils pour ca : des avertissements, des bannissements provisoires et/ou du sujet et des exclusions d&#233;finitives. Tu n'as rien eu de tel, il me semble.





elKBron a dit:


> Amok essaie juste de te remettre sur la bonne voie. En respectant des fondamentaux, ca roule ici...



Voila.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il est dommage que tu le prennes comme ca.
> 
> Si nous avions voulu vraiment te prendre la tête, nous avons des outils pour ca : des avertissements, des bannissements provisoires et/ou du sujet et des exclusions définitives. Tu n'as rien eu de tel, il me semble.
> 
> ...




NAN, reviendrai JAMAIS!!!
J'ai demandé l'auto-desintegration de mon identifiant et de mes messages mais à priori, on en a pas tenu comte... ça par contre c'est bien stipulé dans les regles du forum (que je connais bien à présent et il est bien stipulé qui si un message ne vous interesse pas, vous pouvez passer votre chemin, avis à celui qui m'a reproché de ne pas avoir lu les règles, lui ne les applique pas, c'est pire!) qu'on a le droit de la demander mais A PRIORI ET COMME PARTOUT, les regles fonctionnent mais pas pour ceux qui les définissent!

ADIEUUUU, vous perdez votre meilleur agent d'ambiance!!!


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2006)

Il faut que tu fasses ta demande &#224; un administrateur (pseudo en rouge)

dommage et salut


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


> si je puis me permettre (mais là c'est du hors sujet, car elle n a pas le droit encore aux MPs (et je ne parle pas de military police)) :
> ce n'est pas parce que tu dois payer un PV pour stationnement genant que tu rends ton permis de conduire.
> Amok essaie juste de te remettre sur la bonne voie. En respectant des fondamentaux, ca roule ici... jette pas l eponge... c est dommage tu as l air d avoir un sacré caractère pourtant...
> 
> ...



Comme chaque artiste qui se respecte mes adieus se font en plusieurs étapes... HUM hum...

Je me suis renseignée sur AdiumX mais j'ai l'imprssion qu'on ne peut pas faire tourner la cam avec donc ça ne me convient pas car mon ordianteur ayant peu de mémoire, je ne peux pas garder 2 systèmes de MI...

Merci quand même!

ADIEUUUUUU...


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> NAN, reviendrai JAMAIS!!!
> J'ai demand&#233; l'auto-desintegration de mon identifiant



Si c'est de l'*auto*-d&#233;sintegration, nul n'est besoin de demander ! 




ln_mimil a dit:


> ADIEUUUU, vous perdez votre meilleur agent d'ambiance!!!



Ne te gausse pas trop quand m&#234;me : il y en a de sal&#233;s hormis toi !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Si c'est de l'*auto*-d&#233;sintegration, nul n'est besoin de demander !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De mieux en mieux, on me provoque maintenant... On me provoque...:modo: :modo: :modo: 

On me reproche de trop demander d'aide et de ne pas faire assez de recherche mais le jour ou vous allez vouloir faire une quiche lorraine... Vous serez bien content que je sois l&#224;! Et moi je serais tr&#232;s patiente!!! Enfin, j'aurais pu &#234;tre, puisque je pars...

:hosto:

Euuuh, c'est qui Julrou15 car il ne m'a jamais adress&#233; la parole et il ma "coudeboul&#233;" gris... (par contre qu'on me pardonne mais je sais que le verts c'est positif, le rouge n&#233;gatif, jusqu'ici tout va bien... Mais gris sais pas ce que c'est... ET C'EST PAS FAUTE D'AVOIR CHERCHE) Je trouve &#231;a peu correct alors qu'il ne s'est m&#234;me pas pr&#233;sent&#233; de me rentr&#233; dans la pomme avec un message carrement pas sympa!


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2006)

_j&#8217;l&#8217;aime bien ce fil moi :love: il en &#233;mane une ch&#8217;tite fraicheur agr&#233;able en bouche :king:
_


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> De mieux en mieux, on me provoque maintenant... On me provoque...:modo: :modo: :modo:
> 
> On me reproche de trop demander d'aide et de ne pas faire assez de recherche mais le jour ou vous allez vouloir faire une quiche lorraine... Vous serez bien content que je sois là! Et moi je serais très patiente!!! Enfin, j'aurais pu être, puisque je pars...
> 
> ...



Un admirateur probablement. 

Et pour répondre a ta question, lorsqu'un membre est "nouveau" et peu "boulé" vert par les autres, il n'a pas la possibilité de bouler vert ou rouge. Il _coupdeboule_ donc gris.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Quel fil... Pas compris... Autour de mon cou, tu vas m'&#233;trangler?

Ou&#233; ben c'est m&#233;chant...


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Quel fil... Pas compris... Autour de mon cou, tu vas m'étrangler?



Bon, Nephou, on tient une vraie nioub là, une pure !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2006)

mimil, je suis infiniment mieux que ces deux lascars, si jamais


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, Nephou, on tient une vraie nioub l&#224;, une pure !



 Aussi faisons dans le didactique :love:

*fil :* version abr&#233;g&#233;e de &#8220;fil de discussion&#8221;, version fran&#231;aise de _thread_


----------



## elKBron (8 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> On me reproche de trop demander d'aide et de ne pas faire assez de recherche mais le jour ou vous allez vouloir faire une quiche lorraine... Vous serez bien content que je sois l&#224;! Et moi je serais tr&#232;s patiente!!! Enfin, j'aurais pu &#234;tre, puisque je pars...
> 
> :hosto:
> 
> Euuuh, c'est qui Julrou15 car il ne m'a jamais adress&#233; la parole et il ma "coudeboul&#233;" gris... (par contre qu'on me pardonne mais je sais que le verts c'est positif, le rouge n&#233;gatif, jusqu'ici tout va bien... Mais gris sais pas ce que c'est... ET C'EST PAS FAUTE D'AVOIR CHERCHE) Je trouve &#231;a peu correct alors qu'il ne s'est m&#234;me pas pr&#233;sent&#233; de me rentr&#233; dans la pomme avec un message carrement pas sympa!


pour la ouiche, ma compagne est mosellane, alors je te propose un coucours de ouiches lorraines 

le coudeboul gris, c est juste que comme il n a qu un seul point disco et que si tu veux coupdebouler rouge, tu inflige la moiti&#233; de tes point en moins sur les points de l autre (je suis clair ?), eh beh, avec une ptite verif, on s apercoit que la personne sus cit&#233;e a 1 seul point disco, donc le dommage appliqu&#233; sur ta personne est nul. coupdeboule neutre, c est gris... et en fait la r&#232;gle est bien expliqu&#233;e dans la faq quelque part... lis bien lis bien 

au fait, bon retour chez nous


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233;e mais mon intellect limit&#233; ne suit plus rien &#224; cette conversation entre mod&#233;rateurs agu&#233;ris...

J'habite Metz... OOOOOOh, c'est pas moi ta meuf?

Je suis pas encore totalement revenue, je sens qu'ils se moquent de moi au dessus...

On est bien d'accord qu'en voil&#224; encore un pas tr&#232;s r&#233;glo...
Donc j'ai rien perdu alors, si j'ai bien compris?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> mimil, je suis infiniment mieux que ces deux lascars, si jamais



Si jamais quoi? Pis moi c'est pas Mimil, &#231;a c'est mon mari... Moi c'est LN!!!! Suis pas un mec moi

PARDOOOON J'AURAIS DU EDITER C'EST INVOLONTAIRE!!!!!

Je me dois je vous quitter... Le devoir m'attend...

ADIEUUUU


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> mimil, je suis infiniment mieux que ces deux lascars, si jamais





ln_mimil a dit:


> Si jamais quoi? Pis moi c'est pas Mimil, ça c'est mon mari...



Et une bache en live, une, pour le p'tit chauve au fond !  :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (8 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Je me dois je vous quitter... Le devoir m'attend...
> 
> ADIEUUUU


le devoir avec mimil ou SM ? 

[Mode jemaizenboite=ON]et ca fait beaucoup de ADIEUUUU pour pas beaucoup de résultat...[OFF]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Avant de vous quitter, je suis ravie d'avoir &#233;t&#233; la triste invit&#233;e de votre diner de con... MERCI POUR LA "NIOUB" ou niaube, je sais plus... Bref encore une m&#233;chancet&#233;...

Bon, me casse...

Le devoir avec mes enfants qui sont reveill&#233;s... 
ADIEUUUUUUU


----------



## elKBron (8 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Avant de vous quitter, je suis ravie d'avoir été la triste invitée de votre diner de con... MERCI POUR LA "NIOUB" ou niaube, je sais plus... Bref encore une méchanceté...
> 
> Bon, me casse...



(ln n'a toujours pas droit aux MPs) =>
nioub... c est juste ton baptême du feu... ca passe avec le temps... ca beut juste dire que tu es une jeune recrue, rien de méchant la dedans... mais dis donc, tu es très susceptible, toi !!! keep cool jeune fille, ça sert à rien de t'énerver et encore tu ne t es pas frottée aux plus agressifs... reste un peu...

ah ben tiens, je vais passer à Metz le we prochain, voir la belle famille :style:

allez, reste...


----------



## tweek (8 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Avant de vous quitter, je suis ravie d'avoir été la triste invitée de votre diner de con... MERCI POUR LA "NIOUB" ou niaube, je sais plus... Bref encore une méchanceté...
> 
> Bon, me casse...
> 
> ...



Y'a pas de dîner de cons. Quand on est agressif avec les membres plus anciens et qui ont plus d'expérience que toi, Il est normal qu'ils fassent de l'humour piquant. Y'a aucune raison de s'énerver.

Personne ne te hais, personne ne veut t'étrangler ou te pendre. enfin j'crois...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Avant de vous quitter, je suis ravie d'avoir &#233;t&#233; la triste invit&#233;e de votre diner de con... MERCI POUR LA "NIOUB" ou niaube, je sais plus... Bref encore une m&#233;chancet&#233;...
> 
> Bon, me casse...
> 
> ...


Je pense que tu devrais mettre ton "ADIEUUUUU" en signature.
Comme &#231;a t'aurais pas besoin de le retaper &#224; chaque message...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> Y'a pas de d&#238;ner de cons. Quand on est agressif avec les membres plus anciens et qui ont plus d'exp&#233;rience que toi, Il est normal qu'ils fassent de l'humour piquant. Y'a aucune raison de s'&#233;nerver.
> 
> Personne ne te hais, personne ne veut t'&#233;trangler ou te pendre. enfin j'crois...



Je ne m'&#233;n&#232;rve pas, je plaisante... Mais bon, je commence &#224; avoir l'habitude des gens qui prennent les conversations en cours, s'en m&#232;le et du coup ne comprennent pas mon humour...:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :modo:


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Je ne m'énèrve pas, je plaisante... Mais bon, je commence à avoir l'habitude des gens qui prennent les conversations en cours, s'en mèle et du coup ne comprennent pas mon humour...:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :modo:



Oui, d'ailleurs je vais de ce clic bannir Bobby. Il fait n'importe quoi, celui-là, et vient flooder dans les forums techniques.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

C'est qui bobby?


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> C'est qui bobby?



C'est rien.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Comprend rien moi, vous offrez un dictionnaire MG aux nouveaux de temps en temps??


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je pense que tu devrais mettre ton "ADIEUUUUU" en signature.
> Comme ça t'aurais pas besoin de le retaper à chaque message...



Voici le dictionnaire MG : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=141977

PS : Bobby ta signature est énooooormme


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> C'est qui bobby?


Un as de la photo. A cot&#233;, Amok est un nioub.


----------



## tweek (8 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Je ne m'énèrve pas, je plaisante... Mais bon, je commence à avoir l'habitude des gens qui prennent les conversations en cours, s'en mèle et du coup ne comprennent pas mon humour...:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :modo:



Wow. 

Arrete, tu te dénigres encore plus en disant des conneries monstrueuses.

Le "gens-qui-s'en-mêlent" sont des membres de macG, ils sont là pour fournir une aide et donc répondent à des fils dont ils ne sont pas forcément les auteurs. 

Mais quand on voit ton humour ou humeur / (rayer la mention inutile), ça donne pas envie de prendre le fil au sérieux.

J'aime ta signature.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Décembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> J'aime ta signature.



Trop fastoche c'est mon idée.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> Wow.
> 
> Arrete, tu te d&#233;nigres encore plus en disant des conneries monstrueuses.
> 
> ...



Bon, ben c'est bien, va aider ton prochain alors... :rateau: 

Pour Bobby, d&#233;sol&#233;e mais je n'avais pas vu le message de bobbynoutchak...

Je pensais que c'&#233;tait un petit nom affectueux (ou pas...) donn&#233; &#224; l'un des participants...


Mais &#224; priori je suis seule donc c'est pas grave...

Ah oui, au fait, je risque de disparaitre d'un instant &#224; l'autre vu qu'hier j'avais demand&#233; l'annulation de mon compte au webmaster...


----------



## tweek (8 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Ah oui, au fait, je risque de disparaitre d'un instant à l'autre vu qu'hier j'avais demandé l'annulation de mon compte au webmaster...



Toujours làààà ??


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> Toujours làààà ??



Et ben! t'as décroché de la star ac' rien que pour moi!! Je suis flatée!:love:


----------



## tweek (8 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Et ben! t'as décroché de la star ac' rien que pour moi!! Je suis flatée!:love:



Je n'ai pas la TV, et je regarde encore moins des émissions populasse.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Ah oui, au fait, je risque de disparaitre d'un instant à l'autre vu qu'hier j'avais demandé l'annulation de mon compte au webmaster...



Tu manques à ce point de volonté, pour demander qu'on te supprime ton compte au lieu de ne plus venir, tout simplement?

Allez, cesse donc ce mauvais esprit et viens communier avec nous dans la joie.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu manques &#224; ce point de volont&#233;, pour demander qu'on te supprime ton compte au lieu de ne plus venir, tout simplement?
> 
> Allez, cesse donc ce mauvais esprit et viens communier avec nous dans la joie.



Je suis joyeuse, t&#234;te de noeud.

Bon, allez salut... Pis demain je suis pas l&#224;, une petite pens&#233;e pour moi alors svp.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Je suis joyeuse, tête de noeud.
> 
> Bon, allez salut... Pis demain je suis pas là, une petite pensée pour moi alors svp.



Tu as lu le conseil de Bobby dans sa signature hiennnnnn ????!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4083933 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as lu le conseil de Bobby dans sa signature hiennnnnn ????!!!!!



Plait il?

Voil&#224; que je me fais attaquer par une oie maintenant...


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Plait il?
> 
> Voil&#224; que je me fais attaquer par une oie maintenant...



Maintenant que tu connais les subtilit&#233;es du forum tu peux quitter ce fil et t'envoler vers d'autres (cieux?) fil....



Ce fil s'etend fait In-mimilifi&#233;, le temps in&#233;luctable de sa fermeture  est arriv&#233;


----------



## katelijn (9 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Je suis joyeuse, tête de noeud.
> 
> Bon, allez salut... Pis demain je suis pas là, une petite pensée pour moi alors svp.




A mon avis "la tête de noeud" s'en fout   
Toi apparemment pas ... t'est toujours là   

C'est dur hein?:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Maintenant que tu connais les subtilit&#233;es du forum tu peux quitter ce fil et t'envoler vers d'autres (cieux?) fil....
> 
> 
> 
> Ce fil s'etend fait In-mimilifi&#233;, le temps in&#233;luctable de sa fermeture  est arriv&#233;



Oui oui... Certes mais je me sens un peu comme chez moi par ici... Dans mon petit sujet &#224; moi dont plus personne ne parle depuis 2 pages...
Pis demain suis pas l&#224; alors j'ai pas envie de me lancer dans un autre sujet...

Mais reste, on est &#224; l'aise par ici... Prend un pouf!


----------



## katelijn (9 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Plait il?
> 
> Voilà que je me fais attaquer par une oie maintenant...



Nuance!!  
Une autruche!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> A mon avis "la t&#234;te de noeud" s'en fout
> Toi apparemment pas ... t'est toujours l&#224;
> 
> C'est dur hein?:mouais:



C'est pas possible en voil&#224; un nouveau...

Pis de quoi tu me parles l&#224;?

Une autruche, un poisson, un orque... Quelle importance...


----------



## Toumak (9 Décembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Nuance!!
> Une autruche!!



:rateau:

je rêve ou bien ce post parlait hier de msn sur mac et aujourd'hui il par(le) en testicule  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

Oui, c'est un peu &#231;a... Je tente pourtant d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;ment de m'&#233;manciper mais toutes les 10 secondes on me relance...

C'est pas beau un b&#233;b&#233; qui fait un geste maladroit...


----------



## Toumak (9 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Oui, c'est un peu ça... Je tente pourtant désespérément de m'émanciper mais toutes les 10 secondes on me relance...
> 
> C'est pas beau un bébé qui fait un geste maladroit...



oui, mais t'aime bien ça on dirait:mouais:sinon tu reviendrais pas à la charge 







et puis c'est pas un bébé d'abord, c'est Toumak


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Oui oui... Certes mais je me sens un peu comme chez moi par ici... Dans mon petit sujet à moi dont plus personne ne parle depuis 2 pages...
> Pis demain suis pas là alors j'ai pas envie de me lancer dans un autre sujet...
> 
> Mais reste, on est à l'aise par ici... Prend un pouf!



On est dans le sous forum internet ici pas dans le bar :modo: :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (9 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Oui, c'est un peu ça... Je tente pourtant désespérément de m'émanciper mais toutes les 10 secondes on me relance...
> 
> C'est pas beau un bébé qui fait un geste maladroit...



Ben voyons :mouais:  Pauvre chatte


----------



## Toumak (9 Décembre 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:


> On est dans le sous forum internet ici pas dans le bar :modo: :rateau:


+1
il faudrait presque découper le topic en deux :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:


> On est dans le sous forum internet ici pas dans le bar :modo: :rateau:




Ah, je reprend mon pouf alors...

J'ai l'impression que le concours de la remarque la plus caustique a commenc&#233;...

Bon allez hein, c'est pas tout mais demain faut se lever, bonne nuit... Enfin, je dois &#233;viter les familiarit&#233;s au risque de me faire taxer de patronne de bar alors je dirai juste que je m'en vais!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Nuance!!
> Une autruche!!





ln_mimil a dit:


> C'est pas possible en voilà un nouveau...
> 
> Pis de quoi tu me parles là?
> 
> Une autruche, un poisson, un orque... Quelle importance...



:mouais: Demain t'es pas là ... quelle importance, on s'en rendra même pas compte !


----------



## tweek (9 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Ah, je reprend mon pouf alors...
> 
> J'ai l'impression que le concours de la remarque la plus caustique a commencé...
> 
> Bon allez hein, c'est pas tout mais demain faut se lever, bonne nuit... Enfin, je dois éviter les familiarités au risque de me faire taxer de patronne de bar alors je dirai juste que je m'en vais!










(humour de tweek)

pitié, fermez ce post  

Mimil, va faire un tour au Bar (sur le forum) tu verras, c'est sympa.  

Aller, c'est mon dernier post sur ce fil. :sleep:


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2006)

c'est quoi le sujet de ce fil déjà?  

Faudrait splitter ca et mettre le reste au bar 

fil _" bonjour pisque c'est comme ca  je m'en vais  enfin pas tout de suite"_*
--
*A mon avis ln_mimil n' est pas prête de partir
Après un moment  ln_mimil va être plus à l'aise

Entre temps on continue en mode _" les 25 è adieux à la Charles Trenet"_ ( ou Liza Minnelli ou Bette Midler etc etc)


----------



## Toumak (9 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est quoi le sujet de ce fil déjà?
> 
> Faudrait splitter ca et mettre le reste au bar
> 
> ...


oui, exact
je l'ai proposé il y a quelques post mais les modos ont l'air un peu mous en ce début de weekend :rateau:


----------



## Amok (9 Décembre 2006)

C'est ca, mous ! 

Bon, la petite détente entre deux sujets sérieux s'achève. Allez en paix, et attention aux doigts, je claque la porte en sortant !


----------

